# Is it better to start with a puppy or a trained dog?



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

For competitions and the like. Is it better to get a trained dog and do competitions such as agility, obedience, and schutzhund, or is it better to start with a puppy or young/green dog and train it yourself, learning with it? 

I'm on the fence. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I have no experience with competing...but I imagine that the best part would be the relationship that is built through training the dog yourself. I also think that the accomplishment of training a dog is pretty awesome, especially if you reach a competition level.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think both ways are fine. I like a clean slate, but surely could have learned from a dog that already knew the drills. 

IMO, the dog is only a part of the team. And if you are new to a sport, the trainer you select is key in how you and the dog gel....regardless of experience on either end of the line. I'm glad I started with a puppy, because I absolutely love puppies. Some people aren't tolerant of that stage and just want a dog to work...green dog is better for them. It all depends on what your goals are and what you really want individually.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would get a pup and train it. with a pup i'm getting the complete
experience from puppyhood to the ring.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Would prefer starting with a puppy so we can learn together and establish a stronger bond. I think there is something about experiencing the challenges but also the victories together..the funny blunders, etc that an already "trained" dog would not provide.


----------



## Heidij (Dec 6, 2011)

*green dog*

Starting with a green dog allows you to 1 build a relationship with the dog so they want to work with you 2 allows you to dictate the methods and commands the dog is trained with 3 allows you to see the progression of the dog so you learn how to troubleshoot behavior (which will allow you to train the future dogs with more success and will make the need for trips to the trainer less frequent) 4 It is ok to have a trainer/ breeder help you pick the pup, but people and dogs have a special connection, buying a trained dog may limit your options in finding the dog you really bond with. and 5. the whole reason for sport work is to give your dog something to do with you... buying the dog just doesn't seem to have a point for sport work.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know of someone that bought a titled spayed female to learn from. She was a 2 and trained/titled in Germany. The handler/owner learned alot from her, because her titles were probably rushed so she could be bred/sold to the US. Learning about a dog that is already titled, and dealing with some of the training issues that went with the dog(fix the problems) gave that handler insight she'd never gotten with a young green dog or a baby puppy.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Learning about a dog that is already titled, and dealing with some of the training issues that went with the dog(fix the problems) gave that handler insight she'd never gotten with a young green dog or a baby puppy.


hmmm, interesting. Never thought of it that way.


----------



## Heidij (Dec 6, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I know of someone that bought a titled spayed female to learn from. She was a 2 and trained/titled in Germany. The handler/owner learned alot from her, because her titles were probably rushed so she could be bred/sold to the US. Learning about a dog that is already titled, and dealing with some of the training issues that went with the dog(fix the problems) gave that handler insight she'd never gotten with a young green dog or a baby puppy.


That's cool, but why would you want that? Especially when you could just train the dog the right way in the first place?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Because this dog basically fell in her lap. Not sure what she paid, but the person she got the dog from overpaid bigtime from the breeder that imported her. She wasn't breedworthy(heat cycles were messed up) so she had to be spayed. 
I personally have learned so much from fixing a dogs issues rather than just going with the flow and having the dog be easy going. 
All my dogs up until Onyx have been easily trained/non reactive. She taught me so much on behaviors and health issues. If she'd been like my other dogs, I'd still be stagnant in my knowledge.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Sorry, I voted and didn't read the first post. I thought this was just in general, so please take off a vote from trained dogs.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I think it depends on how bad you want to compete in your discipline. If you are dead set on competing, a trained dog is best, you know what you are getting.

A puppy might not grow up to be what you need for your chosen sport. Then what?? Do you get rid of it and start over with another, or forget about competing, OR try another sport that the dog likes?

Personally I like puppyhood, I don't want to miss out on that. I HAVE to get get them as babies, I have no interest in getting them as an adult or green dog.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> I think it depends on how bad you want to compete in your discipline. If you are dead set on competing, a trained dog is best, you know what you are getting.
> 
> A puppy might not grow up to be what you need for your chosen sport. Then what?? Do you get rid of it and start over with another, or forget about competing, OR try another sport that the dog likes?
> 
> Personally I like puppyhood, I don't want to miss out on that. I HAVE to get get them as babies, I have no interest in getting them as an adult or green dog.


This is sort of how I look at it. It's a little different with dogs than it is with horses. With horses, for new people, it's better to build muscle with a trained animal and learn to compete before trying to take on an animal project yourself. I took on my first green horse after years of competing with trained horses. With dogs though, I'd almost argue that someone completely new to dog competitions could hinder a trained dog if they start. 

I always learn better from experience. I really want to compete in some form. If Viking can't do a lot of major competitions I'd be okay with that. I'd do smaller stuff and just let him work to his potential. I feel like dogs are happier when they have a purpose, no matter how small that purpose is. For someone who is completely new to it I'd recommend getting a puppy and going through classes with him so you can learn how to be a better trainer yourself. That's what I'm doing. I'd be too afraid of messing up and being a poor leader for an older dog who knows what to expect. 

It's one of the reasons I am so grateful to be a part of this forum and to have you guys to guide me. I'm so new at this. The advice I get on here is extremely important to me. So thanks.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It is hard to compare horses and dogs. I would NEVER recommend a total novice, never ridden in their life, start with a foal. That would be crazy and dangerous. 

I usually recommend people start with a puppy or, at the minimum, a young dog raw dog (under a year). IMO that is where the real skill comes in. YES, there is skill in just handling previously trained dogs and/or repairing the mistakes of others and you do learn from these experiences. I just feel you learn the most starting from scratch. 

I started in horses and retrained my fair share. Got tired of fixing other people's problems and decided to start with a foal. The best horses I owned and trained were the ones I produced myself because I was able to do all of my own imprinting and early work. For me this carried over to the dogs. I would rather fix the mistakes I made than those made by others. 

Of course there are people in horses that find satisfaction with having their horse trained by others, taking a 15-30 minute lesson once a week, then have the horse handed to them all prepared at the shows and heading into the ring. I was never one of these people so my opinion naturally leans the same way in dogs.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I voted for puppy/green dog. I think training with your dog is a very important part of the journey, both for the dog and you.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I picked "It depends" because from my experience or lack of, I was in the prospect of buying a trained Sch dog for the ring, because I didn't know what I was doing and felt a trained or semi-trained dog would be better. If I was experience enough after working with the trained dog, I would get a puppy and train it myself. Sch like I have mentioned before is no longer my focus. I'm interested in conformation, Dock Diving, and therapy!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I started with an adult dog that was trained the obstacles in agility, basic obedience, and house manners. This was awesome for me, not having to deal with a puppy and being able to jump right in! We did rally, agility, herding, SDA obedience...I do not compete with her anymore but she was a great dog for learning the ropes and "green" enough that I could go in any direction I wanted with the training.

My last few competition dogs have been puppies mainly b/c I can't afford a great quality "green" dog since in my experience they seem to be worth more.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

I voted for the green dog/puppy. 

Timber is my first competition dog (obedience and rally). I think it's been a great journey for both of us learning together. I've learned so much by training him and we're a team. 

I think I would have had a problem with a trained dog because I would not have the skills to be a good handler. I've done most of my own training for the CD and RE, and I felt that competing was our reward for our hard work together. By training, we learn to communicate with each other.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I voted *it depends*...since dogs (like all living creatures) never stop learning....an owner can have just as great of an experience with an older dog as raising a puppy to train with.
Having a dog that "enjoys" working with the handler can be most rewarding, whether it is young or older. JMO.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

It depends on how much experience the person has (is this your first competition dog, etc.) and the dog (is the dog going to be exceptionally difficult in some area).


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

We got Tank at 4.5 months old, already crate trained, so we didn't have to deal with the whining all night, or waking up every few hours to let him out...it was a godsend, and we have had no problems bonding with him.


----------

